

YouTube adds a search bar to every embedded video - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/12/04/youtube-adds-a-search-bar-to-every-embedded-video/

======
petercooper
I think you'll see less embedding going on if this isn't turn off-able in some
way. It not only takes up quite a bit of space - it steals your visitors'
attentions, too.

Instead of letting people easily watch videos embedded in your site, you're
now giving them the option to get distracted by searching around for something
else.

This is a good move _for_ YouTube though - more videos watched and more
exposure.

~~~
enomar
You can turn it off by adding &showsearch=0 to the url:

<http://code.google.com/apis/youtube/player_parameters.html>

------
mattia9000
finally something usefull .. if i see an embedded youtube video and i want to
view something else now i can ^^

